# Breathable Waders



## alexutah (Oct 2, 2017)

Hello fellow hunters!

I want to purchasethe Lacrosse Swampfox breathables and want to know how "durrable" these waders are compared to neoprene waders.

I hunt all temps and would rather layer my setup rather than sweating in neoprene. i'm fascinated by the Banded redzone waders however have found no feedback or reviews of their waders.

Is this company worth spending my cash there? These waders seem to satisfy everything i'm looking for except my questions on durability and also the reviews of the companies products.

Thanks


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would take any brand of breathable waders over neoprenes any day. Once you go to a breathable wader you won't ever take the neoprenes out of the closet again. They work great all season long if you layer properly.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't know about those ones in particular, but what I can say is +1 to what Fowlmouth said. I will never wear neoprene again. You just need to do some layering in the colder weather. I have not noticed getting any more holes or snags than I did with neoprene, but I am more careful when hopping fences and whatnot. I always take a small patch kit with me just in case, but have yet to need to use it in the field. I think you will be incredibly happy that you moved to breathable.


----------



## Family Man (Dec 8, 2011)

*Best of both Worlds*

My dad just picked up a pair the new Frogg Togg waders. They are a breathable with a zip in liner. He has been useing Frogg Togg waders the last 2 seasons and I will be replacing my waders with these for my next waders.

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/apparel/mens-clothing-and-footwear/waders.html?brand=Frogg+Toggs


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

The Banded Red Zones are legit. Very warm as well as comfortable. I've owned about every brand of wader and style out there. These are the best all around wader I've ever owned.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had the Swamp Fox Waders before they worked just fine for me and lasted as long as any others I've had.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I would take any brand of breathable waders over neoprenes any day. Once you go to a breathable wader you won't ever take the neoprenes out of the closet again. They work great all season long if you layer properly.



I'm going to poke a little fun at you, you young whipper-snapper. :grin:



The over exuberance of your young (in years) waterfowl experience is evident. And you probably still have complete, 100% circulation in your extremities. Hell, when I was a youngster (early 20s), I couldn't afford waders of any kind, so I just waded around the Michigan marshes in blue jeans and tennis shoes. We were all tough at that age. 



But now that I'm a tender, young 75, my requirements have changed considerably. I wouldn't dream of wearing anything but breathables (I have both waist high and chest high type from Cabelas) before ice up. Work fine and last a long time. However, when it comes to hunting on ice, or in ice choked water, the neoprene's definitely come out of the closet and they are 5mm and have 1600 gram boots.


When you finally get to be a Septuagenarian, I'll bet a dollar that you too will be reaching for the neoprene's before the end of the season. Wink; wink! -()/-



To the OP, I can't vouch for the LaCrosse per se, but they are a respected producer of good water-proof products.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I had a pair of Lacrosse Swamp Foxes that lasted exactly 3 hunts before the seams started to leak, don't know if that was a rare case or not but they seemed like well-built waders. I replaced them with a pair from Waterfowl Wading Systems that lasted 5 seasons before they sprung a slight leak that was fixable with shoe goo. I used that as an excuse to finally buy a pair of LL Bean breathables, they are a bit expensive but guaranteed for life, 2 seasons so far and they are still keeping me dry.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

About those SEAM leaks. I have yet to own a pair that didn't get one or more by the end of season 2. But I have found a sure method to fix them that is simple and not expensive. Buy a can of 'Flex-Seal' (the one you see on TV that sealed up a boat). Spray it along the seam in the area of the leak on the INSIDE of the wader and presto, leak gone. It doesn't get any simpler than that and much easier than shoe goo to apply. It works on both breathable and neoprene waders.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dubob said:


> I'm going to poke a little fun at you, you young whipper-snapper. :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not that young, and this will be my 28th season.:mrgreen: but thanks! :grin: Try some thermals or Under Armour along with fleece pants when it gets cold. Also, Cal Ranch sells arctic socks that will run you $20 (I think Carhartt makes them). So, Breathable waders with 1000 gr boots, Thermals, fleece pants and arctic socks work really good on those freezing days.

I have several 3.5 mm neoprenes and 5mm neoprenes, but even when it's freezing I still sweat in them. No thanks! I'll be sticking with the breathable waders.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I have used both and find both equally undurable , so I go with whatever is cheaper in stocking foot, because some wader companies boots are too narrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I wear neoprene waders when it gets cold just for the sake of extending the life of my breathables. They're expensive! Definitely worth it for the early season, though.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Breathables year round. Haven't tried the Lacrosse. But have had several pairs of Cabela's DryPlus and Winchester brand sold by Sportsman's Warehouse, averaged about a year and a half for them. Going on the third year with a pair of Rogers Sporting Goods brand still in good shape and cheaper than most everything else. The only issue is the D-rings are at the bottom of the hand warmer pocket instead of up at the suspender buckles where they are more useful.
https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...ogers-toughman-supreme-breathable-waders.html


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

This will be the second year for my $99 waders from Field Suppy. 99% of the guys that bought them didn't like them. But they're working great for me. 

Im a breathable wader fan. Layered with 2 pairs of $15 fleece pants from Costco = toasty & comfy 

Do they still make neoprene waders? lol


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> This will be the second year for my $99 waders from Field Suppy. 99% of the guys that bought them didn't like them. But they're working great for me.
> 
> Im a breathable wader fan. Layered with 2 pairs of $15 fleece pants from Costco = toasty & comfy
> 
> Do they still make neoprene waders? lol


I started using those $99 waders at the end of last season and did the youth hunt with them this year. I will say this much, the boots fit tighter and don't slop around in the mud. I hate the belt, so I don't use it. The belt makes them ride high in the crotch and doesn't allow for bending, sitting or kneeling movement. I don't regret buying them.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

just bought another pair of cabelas dry-plus. I can get two years out of them, and have to trash them. I have yet to find a pair that last more than two years. Breathables have turned into disposable waders. Granted, I am very hard on waders.

E


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I have a pair of alpha swamp foxes that I have used for 4 years now. I hunt about 30 days a year and probably have about 100-120 hunts in them. I have fixed seem leaks twice and they leaked on my hunt to Wyoming this year so looks like I need to do it again. Boots are still in excellent condition. These were tight on me in the ankles at first, but after half dozen hunts they fit just fine. Under 30 degrees, my feet get cold in them after about an hour, but if I stuff a hot hand on top of my foot, I can go all day.

I have got more hunts out of these than any other breathable I have tried. I hope to limp along with them for another year. I liked them so much, I have got another new pair on the shelf waiting to break out.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Stimmy said:


> just bought another pair of cabelas dry-plus. I can get two years out of them, and have to trash them. I have yet to find a pair that last more than two years. Breathables have turned into disposable waders. Granted, I am very hard on waders.
> 
> E


I'm on year 5 for my waist highs and 3rd year for my chest high from Cabelas. Both leak a little at the seams each year, but a spray with 'Flex Seal' on the inside of the seam seals it just fine.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

JerryH said:


> This will be the second year for my $99 waders from Field Suppy. 99% of the guys that bought them didn't like them. But they're working great for me.
> 
> Im a breathable wader fan. Layered with 2 pairs of $15 fleece pants from Costco = toasty & comfy
> 
> Do they still make neoprene waders? lol


Do you want to buy mine? used once. $40?

E


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Stimmy said:


> Do you want to buy mine? used once. $40?
> 
> E


Your part of the 99% lol


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have had the same cabelas breathable for 4 years now. They are the ones with the zipper. So far no holes and I would not wear anything else. 
I use the stout size for extra layering room in the cold season.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This will be season 6 with my Cabelas Dry Plus breathables. I really should just retire them to the garbage, but as long as they don't leak I will keep using or patching them. My theory is, "if you don't have holes in your waders/boots you ain't doing it right". I really don't care what they look like and neither do the ducks. 3 tire patches on the left and 2 patches on the right boot. :grin::grin:


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

dubob said:


> I'm on year 5 for my waist highs and 3rd year for my chest high from Cabelas. Both leak a little at the seams each year, but a spray with 'Flex Seal' on the inside of the seam seals it just fine.


My Cabelas waste high dry plus waders didn't last 1 year. I was not impressed with them at all and took them back and got a full refund. I do have some 5mm 1600gr cabelas neoprenes that are still going strong 8 years now, but they are so heavy I can barely walk from my truck to the boat. They are the reason I never wear neoprene anymore. :smile:


----------

